# General > Book & Author Requests >  "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn" by Betty Smith

## StefiJeanW

_A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_ by Betty Smith

Any possible chance of getting that book on here?

----------


## KatieAnnie

I hope so; that's my favorite book of all time!

----------


## Nobody

I Love That Book!

----------


## Nightshade

OK yes I have got to say I _ loved_ the book too but sadly the answer is no due to copyright laws and restrictions a book to be published on an american or english ( or in fact any country that has litratry connections with the US) site must be published before 1928 or the authour must have been dead for 75 years. I think though Maurice by forrester is an exception as it was not published till 75 years after his death by his own orders!!

----------


## samercury

I really love that book  :Biggrin:

----------

